# PNC Bank



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been comtemplating opening up a business account with PNC Bank? How are they?


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Personally, I like dealing with my local neighborhood bank. They are friendlier, they know your name, your business and are more in tune with your needs and treat you more like a person than an number.


----------



## woodja (Feb 12, 2009)

oddly enough, there is a PNC almost 2 minutes from my house. i just started a screen printined business with my friend, and we opened an account at that branch. the rates are great, and the investment options available to the business account are outstanding. they really help you manage your money, and nto just that, but to grow it. all in all, i'd recommended them to you.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks..thats another thing..there are everywhere in Maryland.....so don't have to rush to get things done.


----------



## woodja (Feb 12, 2009)

not a problem. let us know how things turn out


----------

